# Bombs Exploding on the Flats- 11/13



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Sunday afternoon was cold and cloudy, but the fish were shallow and hungry. Fished from noon-4 and caught 12 reds and a few trout. Tide was rising and it was a little rough when I got there, but glassed out in no time. Tied on a new topwater that I've been wanting to try out, the Jackall Bonnie, and this lure is impressive. The fish were all over it, and when they hit it they were trying to kill it and didn't miss. All afternoon it sounded like bombs were going off as the reds were absolutely crushing this bait. 
As I entered the water, I noticed a bunch of finger mullet up shallow, so that told me to tie on a topwater since that was probably the bait of choice. Water temps are pretty cold right now, but the fish are still very active and aggressive. Warmest part of the day was the best bite, and it got slower as the sun went down. Basically, as I started to get cold, so did they. Here's a few pics:


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice report! What type areas? Creeks mouths, or wide-open flats?


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

hjorgan said:


> Nice report! What type areas? Creeks mouths, or wide-open flats?


Thanks! Wide open grass flats, targeting small depressions.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Sweet, love the float too, what's the pvc floating next to the rod holder? Net?


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

NKlamerus said:


> Sweet, love the float too, what's the pvc floating next to the rod holder? Net?


I honestly would be lost without my float to carry my stuff. That PVC is a pole for my GoPro. Stake it off and then screw the camera in the top and start recording. I never use a net while wading.


----------



## JQbigrig (Nov 9, 2016)

awesome!! way to go! thanks for sharing!!


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

As always, great report and quality fish Jeff 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Jeff, the lure nose resembles the kvd sexy dawg but looks like a thinner profile overall.
Is it more of a darting motion vs. wallowing like a spook?

Quality fish.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Crushing that topwater. These fish have been feeding well.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

barefoot said:


> Jeff, the lure nose resembles the kvd sexy dawg but looks like a thinner profile overall.
> Is it more of a darting motion vs. wallowing like a spook?
> 
> Quality fish.


Bruce, I haven't used the Sexy Dawg, so I can't make any comparisons. It does have a very thin profile and has flat sides. The flat sides cause it not to roll as much when a fish strikes it keeping the hooks where they are supposed to be. It cuts hard and glides side to side easily and has a tungsten rattle which makes a very different sound, very noisy. Also makes a nice "bloop" sound like a Spook when walking it hard. On the pause, it sits vertical with the nose pointed almost straight up. I wasn't sure about this but the fish seem to want to destroy it when that tail end drops down in front of them.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Jeff;

Ok, I know exactly what you mean, similar to the Ima skimmer.
Good looking lure.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

EXCELLENT report. Top water, when conditions allow, is my favorite fishing method. You can see and hear the strike as well as the action leading up to the strike. I like large, noisy top water baits. My "One Knockers" also become verticle when paused but the "One Knocker" does roll from side to side when walking it - the trebles can be seen when walking it. I like the fact that your Bonnies don't roll. I'll be getting some of these real soon!!! Did you get them locally or on web? Thx for the report and the info...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Desert Eagle said:


> EXCELLENT report. Top water, when conditions allow, is my favorite fishing method. You can see and hear the strike as well as the action leading up to the strike. I like large, noisy top water baits. My "One Knockers" also become verticle when paused but the "One Knocker" does roll from side to side when walking it - the trebles can be seen when walking it. I like the fact that your Bonnies don't roll. I'll be getting some of these real soon!!! Did you get them locally or on web? Thx for the report and the info...


Thanks DE, I agree nothing better than throwing a topwater. When they are this aggressive, I won't be using anything else. 
The way the Spook rolls has definitely caused me to miss strikes with reds, especially when they are pushing a lot of water behind it before they strike, and push the Spook out of the way. This doesn't seem to happen with the Bonnie and I can see the difference already. I purchased mine from Tackle Warehouse, haven't seen them available around here.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Almost reminds me of a larger less banana shaped Lucky Craft Sammie. I currently am throwing a Sexy Dawg because I liked the size of it when I saw it, hoping to match the hatch where I had been fishing. I may have to check this one out. 

Thanks for the report, nice fish, Jeff! Appreciate you sharing some of your wisdom. Capt. Josh had good things to say about you when we were talking about flats fishing, too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

SurfRidr said:


> Almost reminds me of a larger less banana shaped Lucky Craft Sammie. I currently am throwing a Sexy Dawg because I liked the size of it when I saw it, hoping to match the hatch where I had been fishing. I may have to check this one out.
> 
> Thanks for the report, nice fish, Jeff! Appreciate you sharing some of your wisdom. Capt. Josh had good things to say about you when we were talking about flats fishing, too. :thumbsup:


Funny you should mention the Sammy. The owner/lure designer at Jackall that designed the Bonnie is the same guy that worked at Lucky Craft years ago and created the Sammy, Pointer and Flash Minnow. I have a few Sammys in my box, but haven't thrown them as much as I should. 
Thanks, Josh has been a good friend and a lot of fun to fish with. He will keep you on the right track to figuring out this inshore fishery. Unfortunately we haven't had time to fish together much this year, but that should change soon.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks alot like this as well.

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Yo-Zuri_3DB_Series_Pencil/descpage-YZ3P.html


----------



## qlock (Jul 9, 2016)

Thanks for sharing! Picking up a couple of these. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

lobsterman said:


> Looks alot like this as well.
> 
> http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Yo-Zuri_3DB_Series_Pencil/descpage-YZ3P.html


Those are very similar to a Sammy, but have a much louder sound. Great walkers


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

There seems to be some interest in these, so here's a couple comparison pics since they can't be purchased locally. I have the Bonnie 95, Spook Jr., Ima Skimmer and LC Sammy 105(one knocker). All have a different shape, and walk very well, and each one makes a very different sound.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Jeffbro999 said:


> There seems to be some interest in these, so here's a couple comparison pics since they can't be purchased locally. I have the Bonnie 95, Spook Jr., Ima Skimmer and LC Sammy 105(one knocker). All have a different shape, and walk very well, and each one makes a very different sound.


Which one is your go to lure? The one you go with to start off the day?


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

lobsterman said:


> Which one is your go to lure? The one you go with to start off the day?


Used to be the Spook jr., but now I'm all about that Bonnie. I've only used it on 5 trips or so now, but it has impressed me so much I can't put it down.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Used to be the Spook jr., but now I'm all about that Bonnie. I've only used it on 5 trips or so now, but it has impressed me so much I can't put it down.


I must admit mine used to be the Zara II with rattle. I have caught more monster fish on that over and other lure. But the only way to get them know is ebay and pay a pretty good sum for them too.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Anybody home


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Sorry for the late response, been working and fishing so haven't been on here much in the last couple days. If you have a lure you have a lot of confidence in that catches a lot of fish for you, I wouldn't change what you're doing. But it's always good to try something new, and every once in a while find something that really works good. If you like the bigger Spooks, the Bonnie comes in a larger size that may be worth trying. They aren't cheap, but most lures in this price range have been worth the cost.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Sorry for the late response, been working and fishing so haven't been on here much in the last couple days. If you have a lure you have a lot of confidence in that catches a lot of fish for you, I wouldn't change what you're doing. But it's always good to try something new, and every once in a while find something that really works good. If you like the bigger Spooks, the Bonnie comes in a larger size that may be worth trying. They aren't cheap, but most lures in this price range have been worth the cost.


Actually the Zara II is a sawed off version of the regular sized spook. It walks easier and makes a lot of commotion in the process. I will however pick up one of the lures to try for next season because my spot has run dry and don't have access to a smaller boat. So I will put up the rod until spring I guess. I have enjoyed your posts though, so keep them coming if you continue to fish.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

I see the lure you are talking about now, there are a couple on EBay but as you said, very expensive. They definitely have an interesting shape. I may have to purchase one to try out. Hopefully when the temps warm a little next week, this topwater bite will fire back up, and may be a good time to check your spot. I'll be sure to keep posting some reports through spring:thumbup:


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

The original colors with rattles are black blue, yellow, chrome and black back, white and white with silver flash. The last one is the one I have had the most action on by far. I will check out the dock maybe a few more times and see if any improvement.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

JB - I went to Jackall lures on the web and it stated that you could order direct from them but there was no pricing page nor an ordering page I went to their CONTACT page twice and no responses to my query. I guess I'll TACKLEDIRECT....


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Tackle Wharehouse


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Okey-dokey...


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

lobsterman said:


> The original colors with rattles are black blue, yellow, chrome and black back, white and white with silver flash. The last one is the one I have had the most action on by far. I will check out the dock maybe a few more times and see if any improvement.


Thanks for the recommendation, I have two on the way. One yellow and one black/chrome. Hopefully later this week it will be warm enough to throw these around a little.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

DE, 
Lobsterman is right on, TackleWarehouse carries them, as well as a few more online retailers. I order almost everything from TW, but if TackleDirect carries it, then order away.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, I have two on the way. One yellow and one black/chrome. Hopefully later this week it will be warm enough to throw these around a little.


Did you make sure they had rattles? I always ask the sellers specifically to hold hooks and lure tight and shake. Then tell me if it rattles. They made them both ways, with and without. The rattle by far catches more fish.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Says they have rattles, so hoping that's correct. I don't have much use for silent topwaters.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Says they have rattles, so hoping that's correct. I don't have much use for silent topwaters.


The non rattles work also but nowhere as good. It has to be still, silent and slick smooth. The rattles help especially in rougher water. They hear it, move in and see it and then attack it.


----------

